# Watchguard user login page



## pnkj (Mar 9, 2013)

hi!!

I have installed watchguard series 5 in our network. I want to make some changes in user login page. I have also go through with this page
https://www.watchguard.com/help/docs/ssl/2/en-US/Content/FAQs/customize_brand_faq.html

but here I found nothing useful. If here anyone who could help me in this case. Please give any solution asap. Thanx in advanced.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure that I fully understand the problem. Are you saying that you can't access the page?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The link gives you instruction what are you wishing to change in particular text an image?


----------



## pnkj (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to change the user login page. I am unable to find the path which is given into the link.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The guide below may help:
http://www.watchguard.com/help/docs/ssl/3/en-US/userguide_ssl3.pdf


----------

